# PC im Eigenbau 400€



## davidenine (21. Dezember 2008)

*PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hallo!
Erstmal möcht ich mich vorstellen. Bin der David,18 Jahre alt und komm aus dem schönen Österreich.Ich war früher treuer Käufer der PCGH,besitze aber so gut wie keine aktuellen Ausgaben und deswegen bin ich auch nicht auf dem neuesten Stand was Gaming-Hardware betrifft.Ich brauche also bitte eure Hilfe:

Seit 2003 benutz ich einen Billig PC der sich überhaupt nicht zum spielen eignet,zum Musik hören und surfen.(Athlon xp 2000+,384 MB Ram,128 MB Radeon 9250 Grafikkarte).Jetzt hab  ich vor mir eine neuen Pc zusammenzustellen.Er sollte nicht mehr als 400€ kosten und sich halbwegs gut zum spielen eignen.Also aktuelle Spiele in normaler 1024x768 Auflösung und mittleren Details.Ich hab aber nicht soviel Geld zur Verfügung und deswegen will ich auch nicht die teuersten Komponenten kaufen.Die Grafikkarte könnte ich ja auch in 6-7 Monaten austauschen falls sie dann zu langsam wird.Raum zum Aufrüsten sollte also da sein.

Hier meine gewählte Hardware:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (Windsor?)
GRAFIKKARTE:HIS HD 4670 IceQ Turbo 
ARBEITSSPEICHER:A-DATA DIMM 4 Gigabyte DDR-2 800 Kit
MAINBOARD:BIOSTAR TA790GX A2+
FESTPLATTE:WD 1600 AAJS 160 Gigabyte
GEHÄUSE:CoolerMaster Elite 334
NETZTEIL:Cooler Master eXtremePower 460Watt

 Dvd-Laufwerk und alte 40Gig Festplatte werde ich vom alten Rechner mitnehmen

Ich hätte auch noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Kann ich das WinXP von meiner alten Festplatte auf den neuen Rechner mitnehmen?(Hab das schon mal in einer alten PCGH-Ausgabe gelesen)
2. Wisst ihr ob der AMD 64 X2 6000+ wieder bestellbar sein wird oder ob der endgültig ausverkauft ist.
3. Ich habe vor den Pc mit der Zeit weider aufzurüsten.Also bessere Graka,mehr RAM,vielleich besserer CPU, Casemod Gehäuse,mehr Kühler zum OC....Eignet sich diese Zusammenstellung dafür als gute Basis?(Mainboard?)
4. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ WINDSOR und BRISBANE???(Was heisst das und welchen sollte ich da nehmen?)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

MFG

David


----------



## davidenine (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Weiss denn keiner eine Antwort?Statt der HIS Karte sollte ich vielleicht Zotac GeForce 9800 GT AMP-Edition nehmen.Die ist in der aktuellen PCGH auf Platz 7 bei den PCIe Karten.mhmmm.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hi
Also naja ich würde die Ati Graka gegen die von dir schon genannte 9800gt austauschen!!
ddann was dein Windows angeht hast du ja sicher eine CD dafür oder?? Wenn ja einfach PC bauen denn Cd einlegen davon BOoten und Installieren!!
Was den Cpu angeht es gibt einen 6000+ in 90 und 65nm fertigung nimm den in 65nm fertigung!!
Der ist ein bissle schneller und wird nicht so heiß!!
Also soweit ich weiß müsste er eig bald wieder bestellbar sein!! Versuch es mal in ein paar verschieden Versandheusern wie HOH.de oder Alternate.de
MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hmm, keine Ahnung, ob und bis wann man noch die schnelleren X2 CPUs bekommt. Du kannst aber auch den Phenom X2 nehmen. Kostet nicht wirklich viel mehr.
Als Grafikkarte würde ich vielleicht mal eine 4830 ausprobieren, ist etwas schneller als eine 4670.
Die 9800GT ist eine umgeklebte 8800GT. Ist zwar auch OK, aber nicht mehr up to date.
Aber wenn du im Sommer eh nochmal nachrüsten willst (sprich GraKa und vielleicht Deneb), dann reicht die natürlich.

Ich persönlich fnde das Cooler Master Elite 334 nicht so toll, ich habe ein Centurion 534.
Einfach mal vergleichen. 

Wieso ein Mainboard mit 790GX Chipsatz?
Ein Board mit 780G reicht auch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Nimm ein anderes NT, das Extreme Power ist AFAIR steinalt und stammt aus grauer Vorzeit.
Das siehst schon daran, das das nur passiv PFC hat und 460W, Effizienz bei >70%, also auch fürn Eimer.

1. Ja, das kannst du, such mal im Forum mal nach brett tauschen, aber ich befürchte, das du hier mindestens eine Reperaturinstallation durchführen musst, da du als Computer wohl 'ACPI-PC' hast...
2. Keine Ahnung, er ist aber eh nicht mehr zu empfehlen.
Hier solltest besser einen 5000+ nehmen oder ev. gar einen Kuma, also den Athlon 7750.
Oder halt gleich 'nen 9950BE.
3. Biostar mag ich zwar persönlich nicht soo sehr, ist eher ein Low Cost Hersteller mit Bastellösungen a la Asrock, aber ansonsten sollte das gehen.
4. Windsor = 2x 1MiB L2, 90nm
Brisbane = 2x 512k L2, 65nm


----------



## sechzger (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hi!
Hier die Antworten:
1. Normalerweise dürfte das problemlos möglich sein, wenn du davor alle Treiber (Graka usw.) löscht.
2. Weiß ich leider auch nicht.
3. Also bei der Festplatte würde ich zu einem größeren Modell greifen etwa der  Samsung HD322HJ 320 GB
Graka kannste für´s erste lassen wenn du vorhast bald aufzurüsten, aber die 9800GT würde mehr "rocken"
4.Brisbane wird im 65nm Fertigungsprozess hergestellt, Windsor im 90nm-Prozess.


----------



## davidenine (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Cool,soviele Antworten in so kurzer Zeit,Danke!
Also die WinXP CD hab ich ,aber ich kann den CD KEY nicht wiederverwenden ,der geht ja nur auf einem rechner.Es wäre cool wenn ich die HDD einfach in den Rechner einbaue und dann winxp installieren(Reparieren)kannAber ob es geht?Mal schauen.
Hättet ihr den konkrete Vorschläge was neue CPUs und Mainboards betrifft?Es sollte vom Preis her gleich sein und gute Spieletauglichkeit aufweisen.(Rechner sollte max. 420€ kosten).Also kein langsamer CPU oder schlecht erweiterbares Mainboard.Ich wäre über Vorschläge sehr dankbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Wieso kaufst du dir dann nicht auch mal bie Zeiten ein neues OS?
64bit System wirst du über kurz oder lang eh brauchen.


----------



## aXwin (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hmm must du denn überhaupt nen neues Gehäuse haben? Wenn du dir nen Moddingtower mal holen willst würd ich dein Altes weiterbenutzen solange...
Und die gesparten Kröten in andere Hardware stecken.
Zudem würd ich die 40GB IDE Platte nicht als OS Platte nehmen wenn du eine SATA2 platte noch kaufst. Ich geh davon aus das deine alte Platte langsamer sein wird als die neue.

EDIT: 4 GB bringen eh nichts mit nem 32Bit OS, also entweder nen 64 Bit OS oder 2GB ram reichen auch wenn du bei XP 32bit bleibst.


----------



## davidenine (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ein neues Betriebssystem wäre schon cool,und ich will ja auch früher oder später auf vista 64bit umsteigen. Aber leider hab ich kein Geld dazu und deswegen muss das noch bis Februar warten.Leider.Und was ein neues Gehäuse betrifft:Mein altes ist schon sehr abgenutzt(5 JAhre alt).Der Powerschalter steckt bei jedem einschalten des Rechners im Gehäuse und ich muss ihn dann mit einer Reissnadel herausklemmen.Dauert nur n paar Sekunden is aber extrem nervig.Und es sieht althässlich aus.(Kann ja mal n Foto posten wenn ihr wollt).Also das Gehäuse wiederverwenden wäre glaub ich keine so tolle Idee, aber wenn sich die ersparten 30€ lohnen, dann werde ich es kurzfrisitig weiterverwenden.
Und was haltet ihr von dem ASUS M3A78 PRO als Mainboard?Kostet bei Alternate 95€ und wurde da auch mit 5 Sternen bewertet.Außerdem unterstützt es Phenom FX, Phenom X4 und Phenom X2 CPUs.Als CPU würde ich dann den Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Boxed Brisbane nehmen.Kostet bei ALternate 78€.Und als Lüfter verwende ich den mitgelieferten,so spar ich Geld.
Oder habt ihr andere Ideen?


----------



## davidenine (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Als Netzteil werde ich das Sharkoon SHA450-8P nehmen.Sind 450 Watt genug oder brauche ich mehr?


----------



## aXwin (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Find das netzteil nicht gerade gut, allein der 80mm Lüfter stört mich und könnte Laut sein.

Empfeheln kann ich das Corsair CX400W. Kostet nicht viel mhr und reicht für dein System völligst aus.


----------



## davidenine (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Und das ASUS M3A78 PRO als Mainboard?Kostenpunkt wäre 95€.Außerdem unterstützt es Phenom FX, Phenom X4 und Phenom X2 und wäre damit auch etwas zukunftsicher. Beim CPU bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.Vielleicht nehme ich den Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Brisbane(2x3,1GHz).


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Und das ASUS M3A78 PRO als Mainboard?Kostenpunkt wäre 95€.Außerdem unterstützt es Phenom FX, Phenom X4 und Phenom X2 und wäre damit auch etwas zukunftsicher. Beim CPU bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.Vielleicht nehme ich den Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Brisbane(2x3,1GHz).


 
Der 5000+ reicht auch aus. Später kannst du sowieso den Deneb einbauen.


----------



## aXwin (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Mein Vorredner hat nicht ganz unrecht. Der 5000+ würde erstmal reichen und später kannste du dann auf Deneb umsteigen. so sparst du nochmal ca. 15€


----------



## BOS-Info.net (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Fallst du denn AMD Ahtlon X2 6000 noch haben willst, dann kugge ma beim Hardwaredealer meinse vertrauens
KM Elektronik (wenige Filianbestände)
oder cdh-shop.de, bwz.de (bei beiden ist ein anruf hilfreich.


----------



## davidenine (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Gut, dann nehm ich den 5000+ und das ASUS Mainboard.Damit komm ich auf insgesamt 433€.Das ist zwar ein bisschen mehr als ich wollte aber egal.Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine Lösung für das OS.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine Lösung für das OS.


 
Ist ganz einfach:
Windows Vista Home Premium x64.


----------



## davidenine (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

SO,ich hab jetzt mal nen Screenshot vom Warenkorb gemacht.Netzteil werde ich woanders kaufen und auf ein neues Gehäuse werd ich voerst verzichten.


----------



## steinschock (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Leg 5 -10€ drauf und nimm ne andere FP ab 40€ gibt es 250GB.


----------



## aXwin (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Die Platte würd ich nicht nehmen für den Preis. Viel zu Teuer.
Ebenso wie die Graka. Eine 8800GT ist genau gleich und bekommt man schon für 100€.
Falls du wirklich so ne Kleine Festplatte willst schau mal in den Marktplatz, da verkauft jemand eine 80GB Sata für 15€
Beim Board hab ich keine ahnung ob man so ein Teures AMD board nehmen muss... Ist ja schon fast Intel Preis


----------



## davidenine (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Na gut,dann nehme ich die 160Gig Festplatte von WD.Kostet 38€ bei Alternate.Danke fürden Tipp,hätte ich garnet bemerkt.
Eine 8800 GT hab ich bei Alternate nicht gefunden,die gibt es da nicht. Ich hab nur welche mit 8400 und 8600 GPU gefunden, aber die sind mir zu langsam.
Was das Mainboard betrifft,hab ich nicht lange gesucht,sondern hab mir vorallem die Alternate Produktbewertungen durchgelsen und die ganze Hardware eigentlich spontan und schnell zusammengesucht.Aus diesem Grund hab ich sie ja auch hier gepostet,damit ihr mir vielleicht bessere Hardware zum gleichen oder nur minimal höheren Preis vorschlagen könnt.Ich bin nämlich über aktuelle Hardware nicht informiert und das seit ca. 2 Jahren.Ich würde es toll finden wenn ihr mir ein neues AM2+ Mainboard vorschlagen könntet.(Preis max.100€)Es sollte halt gut aufrüstbar sein und außerdem ne gute Spielepeformance bieten.Denn es soll ja ein Spielerechner werden.OC ist mir nicht wichtig.
Danke für die Antworten und Vorschläge.Über weitere würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Greetz david


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ein sehr gutes AM2+ Board bis 100€ ist ganz klar das Asus.
Habe es schon verbaut und es ist super, auch Deneb Ready.


----------



## steve2202 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich rate dir zur HIS 4830 (wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst, dann die IceQ-Version). Die kostet geringfügig weniger als die Zotac und hat die RV770 GPU...
Das Asus M3A78-Pro ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.
Zur Festplatte: Nimm ruhig eine 250 oder 320GB-Platte, die kosten nur wenig mehr und haben 3 bis 4 mal mehr Platz als die 80GB-Version.


----------



## aXwin (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Die Graka ansich ist nicht schlecht, hab selber ne 8800GT und damit geht ohne OC auch hete noch jedes Spiel, GTA4 nicht getestet 

Aber schau mal hier: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - NVIDIA - Leadtek GF9800GT S-Fanpipe

über 30€ gespart und die Karten sollten ansich die gleichen sein.


----------



## davidenine (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

OK,welche soll ich jetzt nehmen?!Ich glaub ich nehme die Leadtek GF9800GT S-Fanpipe,mit ATI Karten soll es ja Probs geben.(z.B. GTA4)Ich hab jetzt also 457€ zur Verfügung.In was soll ich die 30€,die ich mir bei der Grafikkarte erspare,sinnvoll investieren?Besseres Mainboard,wohl nicht?!


----------



## davidenine (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Wenn sich nichts mehr verbessern lässt,kauf ich mir mit den 30€ CRYSIS.
Damit werd ich den PC dann auch gleich testen.


----------



## aXwin (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Spar die 30€ für nen neues Vista Home Premium 64Bit OS...


----------



## sportline105 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> OK,welche soll ich jetzt nehmen?!Ich glaub ich nehme die Leadtek GF9800GT S-Fanpipe,mit ATI Karten soll es ja Probs geben.(z.B. GTA4)


gta 4 macht aber auch mit nvidia karten probleme  so schlecht ist ati nun wieder auch nicht, und alles nur eine frage der treiber


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



sportline105 schrieb:


> gta 4 macht aber auch mit nvidia karten probleme  so schlecht ist ati nun wieder auch nicht, und alles nur eine frage der treiber


 
Mit dem neuen Patch soll GTA 4 überall ohne Probleme laufen.
Ich habe den Patch aber nicht drauf, kann ich also nicht bestätigen.
Ich brauche den Patch nicht.


----------



## davidenine (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Was haltet ihr von dem NT:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - bis 600 Watt - OCZ StealthXStream 500W
Es hat leider nicht viele Anschlüße.
Ich suche nämlich ein NT,das maximal 50€ kostet.Vielleicht nehme ich das Corsair CX400.Nur hat das genug Leistungsreserven für eine neue Grafikkarte und einen neuen CPU?(Falls ich aufrüsten will)


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Nimm eher das Corsair, eventuell ein BQT Straight E6...

Bei NTs für max. 50€ schauts momentan nicht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Marc1993 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

HEy,...

Ganz gute in der Preisklasse sind z.B.: 

- Corsair CX 400W / Corsair Netzteil VX 450W ATX 2.2
- be quiet Straight Power BQT E6-4XXW
- Enermax PRO/Modu82+ 425W ATX 2.2

Alle so ca. in der Preisklasse um 50 €. Mit 400W sollten sie auch genügend Leistung für einen etwas besseren PC haben. 


mfg Marc


----------



## davidenine (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Die genannten gibt es leider nicht bei Alternate.Ich will mir alle Komponenten gleich bei Alternate bestellen.Hab mich jetzt auch bei Alternate umgesehen und folgende Netzteile endeckt(Gute Bewertungen,guter Preis):

Cooler Master eXtremePower 460W  54€

Sharkoon SHA450-8P 450W  48€

OCZ StealthXStream 500W  52€

Tacens Radix II 520W  59€

Ich weiss nicht welches ich nehmen soll.Irgendwelche Vorschläge?!?




 



*
*


----------



## johnnyGT (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - Cooler Master RealPower M 520W


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Sharkoon sollte einigermaßen brauchbar sein, das Coolermaster RealPower würd ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, dann lieber ein Coolermaster Silent PRO, das ist von einem anderen Hersteller und deutlich besser.


----------



## Marc1993 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

HEy, die sind sehr gut und bezahlbar. ( Alternate is ganz schön teuer )

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - bis 600 Watt - Enermax PRO82+ 425W
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - bis 600 Watt - Seasonic S12II-430HB


----------



## davidenine (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Meinst du dieses hier:
Gösta Pongratz GmbH - Foto - Video - Computer - Fotolabor - Online Fotos
Der Shop ist in meiner Stadt,ich könnte es also abhohlen und der Preis ist auch besser.(Kostet bei Alternate Österreich 74€)


----------



## Marc1993 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

is stimmt mit dem Link nich... da werden Aktionen angezeigt, oder war das Absicht ?

Vergleiche einfach die Preise, wennns günstiger is dann bestells da..


----------



## davidenine (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Nein,war keine Absicht.
Hier der Screenshot.Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das die gleichen sind,weil hier nur 1 PCIe Stecker angegeben wird.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Das ist super das NT das wird auch in den PCGH-PCs verbaut und versorgt einen E8500 und eine GTX 260 mit genug Strom also das reicht!!
MFG


----------



## Marc1993 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

( obwohl wenn man die Bewetungen ansieht, kann man ganz klar erkennen das viele mit dem Netzteil und seiner Leistung nicht zufrieden sind ( abstürtze bei Spielen weist auf ein zu schwaches Netzeil hin... )

aber trotzdem super Netzeil, hab ich selber schon oft verbraut...!


mfg Marc


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



Marc1993 schrieb:


> ( obwohl wenn man die Bewetungen ansieht, kann man ganz klar erkennen das viele mit dem Netzteil und seiner Leistung nicht zufrieden sind ( abstürtze bei Spielen weist auf ein zu schwaches Netzeil hin... )
> 
> aber trotzdem super Netzeil, hab ich selber schon oft verbraut...!
> 
> ...


 
Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht genau. Du liest Kommentare, bei denen das Netzteil schlecht abschneidest. 
Trotzdem verbaust du es oft und hast nie Probleme.
Was stimmt denn nu nicht, sind die Kommentare alle falsch oder hast du bisher immer Glück gehabt?


----------



## Marc1993 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Nein, ich wollte damit nur sagen das da PCGH / Alternate ein zu schwaches Netzeil verbaut hat! (Komment zu deinem letzten Beitrag)

Ich selber habe es nur bei Systemen verbaut wo eine Internegrafik oder höchstens eine 4850 verbaut wurde und dafür reicht es auch locker aus...!



mfg Marc


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



Marc1993 schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte damit nur sagen das da PCGH / Alternate ein zu schwaches Netzeil verbaut hat! (Komment zu deinem letzten Beitrag)
> 
> Ich selber habe es nur bei Systemen verbaut wo eine Internegrafik oder höchstens eine 4850 verbaut wurde und dafür reicht es auch locker aus...!


 
Stimmt auch wieder.
Am Netzteil sollte man eh nie sparen, lieber ein paar Watt zu viel als ewig an der Grenze rudern.


----------



## davidenine (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Kennt jemand dieses hier:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - bis 600 Watt - Sharkoon SHA550-12A

oder:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - bis 600 Watt - be quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-450W


----------



## Marc1993 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Also ich kenne das be quiet und das is sehr sehr gut...!

Das Sharkoon ist mir leider noch nich in die Hände gefalllen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Wenns das Dark Power von BeQuiet wäre, ist es eine Empfehlung, aber da es das Straight Power ist, würde ich eher Enermax nehmen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Och, die Straight E6 Reihe ist 'untenrum' durchaus zu empfehlen, aber nur bis 450W, darüber würd ich sie wirklich nicht mehr nehmen.
Das Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung ist hier auch kein Thema, das betraf nur die E5, basieren tuts auch auf FPSs Epsilon Design, das gerne bei niedrigeren Wattagen genommen wird und hier auch ziemlich gut ist.


----------



## davidenine (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Warum sind die nur bis 450W gut?Ich hatte eigentlich vor das be quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-500W zukaufen.450W sind ja dann glaub ich ein bisschen zuwenig.In ca. 4 Monaten  werde ich den Rechner mit nem Debian Quadcore Prozessor und einer Geforce GTX 280 aufrüsten und dann brauch ich ein gutes NT.Ich glaube das Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500W wäre was für mich.Hat sogar Kabel-Management(Was ist das?).
*
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Das Cooler Master ist in Ordnung.
Kabel Managment bedeutet, dass du nur die Kabel anschließen musst, die du auch wirklich brauchst.
Überflüssige Kabel kannst du abziehen und wegpacken. Sieht ordentlicher aus.


----------



## davidenine (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Aha.Und welches sollte ich jetzt nehmen?Das cooler master?Oder das Be queit! oder....?Bin da ziemlich ratlos.Ich will halt das beste fürs Geld und 450W sollte es mindestens haben.Preis:max:85€Die Sachen werden noch heute bestellt(Dann nerve ich euch nichtmehr).
Und:Was ist der Unterschied  zwischen ATX12V 2.2 und ATX12V 2.3?Was heisst das eigentlich?
Danke!

Grüße davidenine
 


 
http://www.alternate.at/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Energie&l2=Netzteile&l3=bis+600+Watt


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Warum sind die nur bis 450W gut?


Weils ein Design für relativ niedere Leistungen ist, das ab einem bestimmten Punkt garnicht mehr (gut) funktioniert.
Gibt von FSP momentan auch 700W NTs mit dem Epsilon Design, die kannst aber in die Tonne treten - wenn sie überhaupt einigermaßen funktionieren.

Kurzum: Das Design ist nicht für mehr Leistung ausgelegt, bei 500W gibts deutlich bessere Geräte, z.B. das Coolermaster Silent Pro.


davidenine schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich vor das be quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-500W zukaufen.450W sind ja dann glaub ich ein bisschen zuwenig.


Naja, 450W langen eigentlich für so ziemlich alles, zumindest solang man nur eine GraKa im Rechner hat und auch nur eine CPU (eine HD4870 x2 zähle ich als 2 GraKas)



davidenine schrieb:


> In ca. 4 Monaten  werde ich den Rechner mit nem Debian Quadcore Prozessor und einer Geforce GTX 280 aufrüsten und dann brauch ich ein gutes NT.


Deneb heißt der, aber ob du in 4 Monaten eine GTX280 haben wollen würdest?



davidenine schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500W wäre was für mich.Hat sogar Kabel-Management(Was ist das?).


Ja, das ist auch deutlich besser, das hat allerdings leider nur eine +12V Leitung mit 34A, was ich persönlich nicht sehr gut finde (belaste mal 'ne 1,5mm² Leitung mit 34A, dann weißt, was ich meine  )
Hier sehe ich mehrere getrennte Leitungen eher als Vorteil an - so kann man das Kabel was dran hängt nicht so schnell überlasten.


----------



## davidenine (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Aha,alles klar.Und welches sollte ich jetzt nehmen?(ab 450W,85€)???


----------



## Marc1993 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Bequiet, Enermax, Seansonic, Corsair einfach eins was dein Händler hat und von einem der Hersteller ist. 

Ich denke das soltest du selber entscheiden, ich weis ja nich ob Kabelmanagment oder ehnliches für dich interessant ist


----------



## davidenine (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Nö,Kabelmanagment ist nicht so wichtig.Wichtig ist dass das NT genung Power hat,damit ich aufrüsten kann(zukunftssicher) und das es von guter Qualität ist.Mein Händler:Alternate.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Aha,alles klar.Und welches sollte ich jetzt nehmen?(ab 450W,85€)???


Das Coolermaster Silent PRO mit 500W ist hier eins der besten die man kaufen kann.


----------



## davidenine (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Gut,dann nehme ich das Cooler Master.Danke!!!


----------



## Marc1993 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich wär ja eher für die Straight Power Serie oder die Enermax Pro Serie.. aber naja. Das Coolermaster ist auch nich schlecht


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> aber ob du in 4 Monaten eine GTX280 haben wollen würdest?


 
In 4 Monaten bekommt man die nur noch gebraucht. 

Greif zum Cooler Master, BeQuiet Dark Power oder Enermax Modul82+


----------



## Marc1993 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Greif zum Cooler Master, BeQuiet Dark Power oder Enermax Modul82+



Er möchte kein Kabelmanagment...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



Marc1993 schrieb:


> Er möchte kein Kabelmanagment...


 
Es sind aber die besten Netzteile auf dem Markt, da spielt Kabelmanagment erst mal eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



Marc1993 schrieb:


> Er möchte kein Kabelmanagment...


Dann steckt er die Kabel halt alle rein, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## davidenine (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich hab mich schon für das Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500W_ endschieden.Kabel Managment hat es,auch wenn ich es nicht brauchen werde,und es unterstützt den _ATX12V 2.3.Der Preis ist zwar etwas hoch(84€ bei Alternate)aber dafür muss ich mir beim aufrüsten keine Sorgen machen.Ich weiss ja auch das das System das ich jetzt zusammenbaue nicht sehr gut spieletauglich ist,weshalb ich mir demnächst auch einen neuen Prozzesor und eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen werde.Deswegen sind Mainboard und Netzteil sehr wichtig für mich.


----------



## Marc1993 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Normal sind die Netzeile ohne Kabelmanagment günstiger als die mit Kabelmanagment... ob Enermax Pro oder Modul möchte ich behaupten gibts auser den abnehmbaren Kabeln keinen Unterschied...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja auch das das System das ich jetzt zusammenbaue nicht sehr gut spieletauglich ist,weshalb ich mir demnächst auch einen neuen Prozzesor und eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen werde.Deswegen sind Mainboard und Netzteil sehr wichtig für mich.


 
Genau, richtig erkannt.
Mainboard ist immer wichtig, lieber da ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben als wenn nachher etwas fehlt oder nicht geht.
Auch das Netzteil ist immer wichtig, bevor etwas durch ein schlechtes Netzteil beschädigt wird.


----------



## davidenine (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

So,die Teile sind bestellt.Macht ohne Gehäuse 440€ aus.Jetzt heisst es nur noch warten.Denke mal das die Sachen so am 2 oder 3 Jänner bei mir ankommen werden.Das dauert.Ich kann es garnicht mehr erwarten!
Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> So,die Teile sind bestellt.Macht ohne Gehäuse 440€ aus.Jetzt heisst es nur noch warten.Denke mal das die Sachen so am 2 oder 3 Jänner bei mir ankommen werden.Das dauert.Ich kann es garnicht mehr erwarten!
> Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.


 
Dann berichte mal vom Zusammenbau und wie das System läuft.


----------



## davidenine (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Na klar,werd ich machen.

Frohes neues Jahr an alle!

Grüße

davidenine


----------



## davidenine (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Neuer Stand:
Hab mir heute das Gehäuse gekauft.(Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy Edition).Außerdem noch das Game Crysis.Ich hoffe das lässt sich auf meinem neuen Rechner einigermaßen gut spielen.Mal Abwarten.Die Teile von Alternate sind immernoch nicht da.Alternate hat mir auf eine Mailanfrage geschrieben,das die Sachen seit 30.12. auf dem Versandweg sind.Bis heute ist aber nichts gekommen.Ich wohne in Graz,das ist eine große Stadt,deswegen kann ich das auch nicht nachvollziehen.Naja.Ich hoffe schwer,das die Sachen morgen kommen werden.Dann melde ich mich auch wieder.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Crysis wird laufen in 1280x1024 auf high mit höchstens 2 AA

Wenn ich dirn Tipp geben darf,stell die Schatten auf Mittel,das hat mir 7 FPS gebracht


----------



## davidenine (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Cool.Und wieviel FPS hab ich da?AA brauch ich nicht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Genug,du hast jtz eine 8800 oder ,hab ich doch so verstanden,oder?
WEnn du von very high die Finger lässt reicht deine Leistung auf alle Fälle aus


----------



## davidenine (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ja,ich hab ne 9800 GT bestellt.Aber nur einen  X2 5000+,der macht mir am meisten Sorgen.Arbeitspeicher reicht auch mit 4 Gb DDR 2 800,aber der Prozessor....


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Ja,ich hab ne 9800 GT bestellt.Aber nur einen X2 5000+,der macht mir am meisten Sorgen.Arbeitspeicher reicht auch mit 4 Gb DDR 2 800,aber der Prozessor....


 
Der Prozessor reicht noch, keine Sorge.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Der geht schon,der wird nur deine max FPS limitieren ,bei Crysis wirst du wahrscheinlich selbst auf low nicht über die 50 rüberkommen


----------



## davidenine (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich kann aber schon in High auf 1280x1024 zocken,oder?Mit wievielen FPS?30 sollten es mindestens sein.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ja,das sollteste schon schaffen


----------



## davidenine (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

So,die Teile sind heute angekommen.Hab nur ein Prob beim zusammenbauen.Ich bekomm das Mainboard nicht in das Gehäuse.Die Abstandhalter sind zu groß und das Mainboard passt dann nicht.(Aufstehende Gewölbe).Was soll ich da machen.Ich ärgere mich jetzt schon eine halbe Stunde mit diesem Problem rum.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Naja, das schaut so aus als ob du für die ersten 6 keine ABstandshalter brauchst/nutzen solltest...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Vielleicht hast du auch verschiedene Abstandshalter dabei gehabt und die vermischt. Du musst dir die Halter nochmal anschauen.


----------



## davidenine (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Nö,es waren nur Schrauben und so rote  kleine Plastikringe dabei.Ich hab gelesen das die als Abstandhalter benutzt werden können,da man das Mainboard auf diese runden Auskörbungen schraubt.Ich schraub das Mainboard jetzt ohne die roten Ringe fest.Da kann eh nichts passieren oder?


----------



## davidenine (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Bin beim letzten Punkt.Wie baue ich die Festplatte ein???


----------



## johnnyGT (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

das sharkoon rebel9 hat solche schienen, welche du an die festplatte schrauben musst, damit sie breit genug ist!


----------



## sportline105 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

du hast die abstandshalter aber jetzt nicht auf die wölbungen geschraubt, oder? 

genau. beim gehäuse ist ein pappkarton dabei, wo solche U-schienen und viele viele schrauben drin sind  
die schienen haben auf der einen seite 6 löcher in einer reihe. die seite schraubst du an die festplatte, durch die größeren löcher passt der schraubenzieher. wenn du die 2 schrauben je festplattenseite angeschraubt hast, kannst du die festplatte in einen laufwerksschacht schieben und festschrauben. aber ich würde mir festplattenentkoppler kaufen, sonst hört man die festplatten im betrieb


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hab ich gemacht. Leider startet der Rechner nicht.Als ich ihn das erste mal eingeschalten habe,hat nur ein grünes Lämpchen auf dem Motherboard geleuchtet.Was soll ich jetzt machen,woran könnte das liegen????


----------



## sportline105 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

alles richtig angeschlossen?   die stecker sind ja immer 2farbig, also z.b. ein weißes und ein rotes kabel. ich hab von dem kabelpaar immer das weiße als minus und das farbige als plus genommen. weiß nicht ob es wichtig ist die so anzuschließen, aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich glaube ich hab den Anschluß für den Einschaltknopf falsch angeschloßen.Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial/Anleitung wo das mit dem Anschließen der ganzen Kabel genauer beschrieben wird?Ich hab das erste mal einen Rechner zusammengebaut und kenne mich deswegen nicht so gut aus.
Danke


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

SO,es funzt jetzt.Hab vergessen den Adapter für den Power,HDD und Spekaer Anschluß zu verwenden.Ich mach mich jetzt mal ans installieren.


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hab ein weiteres Problem.Das Netzteil startet nicht und auf dem Motherboard blinkt nur eine grüne LED.Was heisst das???Außerdem ist vorher beim hochfahren die Meldung:*USB device over current status detected *gekommen*.*Ich hab dann die Jumper für die Usb anderes gesetzt,hat aber nicht geholfen.
* Was soll ich jetzt machen???
*


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Weiss keiner eine Antwort???


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Der Spruch mit dem USB könnte daran liegen, dass du ein Gerät angeschlosen hast, das außerhalb der Spezifikationen läuft (also mehr Strom verbraucht als vorgegeben).
Hast du alle Steckverbindungen nochmal Überprüfen?


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ja,ich glaub ich hab da einfach den USB anschluß falsch angeschloßen.Zuwenig Leistung hab ich nämlich nicht(500W Coolermaster Silent Pro).Mein Hauptproblem ist das der Rechner nicht mehr startet.Auf dem Motherboard blinkt nur eine Grüne LED.Hab schon alles versucht glaub ich.Also CMOS Batterie entfernen,Stromanschluß entfernen.Aber es hilft nichts.In einem anderen Forum hab ich gelesen,das das MB oder das NT kaputt sein könnten.Ich bin jetzt natürlich sehr sauer,hab mich ja schon lange auf den PC gefreut und dann das.Geld für ein neues MB hab ich nicht und lange warten will ich auch nicht.Ich bin echt verzweifelt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Ja,ich glaub ich hab da einfach den USB anschluß falsch angeschloßen.Zuwenig Leistung hab ich nämlich nicht(500W Coolermaster Silent Pro).Mein Hauptproblem ist das der Rechner nicht mehr startet.Auf dem Motherboard blinkt nur eine Grüne LED.Hab schon alles versucht glaub ich.Also CMOS Batterie entfernen,Stromanschluß entfernen.Aber es hilft nichts.In einem anderen Forum hab ich gelesen,das das MB oder das NT kaputt sein könnten.Ich bin jetzt natürlich sehr sauer,hab mich ja schon lange auf den PC gefreut und dann das.Geld für ein neues MB hab ich nicht und lange warten will ich auch nicht.Ich bin echt verzweifelt!


 
Ich rede nicht davon, dass dein Netzteil zu klein ist. Du scheinst wohl mit deiner falschen Polung den USB Controller geschrottet zu haben, dann ist das Board allerdings tatsächlich im Eimer. 
Gibts denn etwas darüber in dem Handbuch?
Kannst du mir noch mal ein Mainboard nennen + Bios Hersteller?


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

M3a78 PRo von Asus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Eine blinkende LED von Asus Mainboards deutet in der Regel auf einen Kurzschluss des Mainboards hin.
Bau den gesamten Rechner noch mal auseinander und schau genau nach.
Ist vielleicht WLP auf das Board gekommen?


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

ja,werd ich machen.Wärmeleitpaste ist keine auf dem Motherboard.Ich hoffe es funktioniert noch.Kann sein das das MB kaputt ist weil ich die Jumper falsch gesetzt habe?Ich hab nämlich gedacht damit lässt sich das USB Device Problem lösen,aber das war falsch.In der MB Beschreibung steht die Jumper sind zum übertakten.Das hab ich zu spät gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> ja,werd ich machen.Wärmeleitpaste ist keine auf dem Motherboard.Ich hoffe es funktioniert noch.Kann sein das das MB kaputt ist weil ich die Jumper falsch gesetzt habe?Ich hab nämlich gedacht damit lässt sich das USB Device Problem lösen,aber das war falsch.In der MB Beschreibung steht die Jumper sind zum übertakten.Das hab ich zu spät gelesen.


 
Immer erst lesen, bevor du etwas machst, was du nicht genau weißt.
Hmm, kann sein, dass das Board im Eimer ist.
Baue es erst mal weider raus und überprüfe alles, dann wieder einbauen.
Achte darauf, dass du CPU, Kühler und RAM schon eingebaut hast, bevor du das Boards ins Gehäuse versenkst.
Eigentlich kann man die USB Ports nicht falsch rum anschließen. Die passen nur in eine Richtung.


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Das Mainboard geht wieder,Die LED leuchtet ganz normal.Aber mir wird auf dem Monitor kein Bild angezeigt und das blaue LED auf der Front des Gehäuses leuchtet nicht,auch nicht die grüne.Woran könnte das liegen????


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Wie hast den Schirm angeschlossen?
Am Board oder der GraKa?


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

an der Graka.Onboad hab ich aber auch schon veruscht,geht nicht.


----------



## sportline105 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

dann schließ ihn mal ans mainboard an. kann sein, dass du die graka erst im bios aktivieren musst, bzw wird es so sein 

vllt vorher mal die kurzanleitung durchlesen


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Geht nicht,ich bekomme  kein Bild.


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Probier mal nur ein Ram Riegel,mal ne Frage,steht auf dem Bilschirm iwas wie no Signal oder sowas, sonst könnte ich mir den Ram gut vorstellen,aber dann müsste dein LED am Gehäuse leuchten


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich hab es mit einem Ram probiert,aber es geht trozdem nicht.Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll.Kann sein das der Anschluß für die LEDs was hat?


----------



## sportline105 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

beim mainboard müsste doch ein quick start guide dabei sein, wo alles was du machen musst kurz und knapp beschrieben ist. hast du den schon mal angeguckt ob alles stimmt


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Im Quickstart Guide steht nichts besonderes drin.Ich weiss echt nicht was ich noch machen könnte.Das MB funzt und das Netzteil auch.Aber warum gehen die LEDs vorn am Gehäuse nicht???Und warum bekomm ich kein Bild???Könnte das einen Zusammenhang haben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hast du die Möglichkeit andere Komponenten zu nehmen zum Testen?


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Nö,meine alten gehen nicht.Ist AGP/IDE...


----------



## sportline105 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

ist die led auch richtig angeschlossen? die leuchten ja nur, wenn sie richtig gepolt sind.

gibts vllt nen FAQ beim hersteller? vllt steht da ja was nützliches


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Müsste der Rechner nicht trotzdem gehen?Sind die LEDs so wichtig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Die LEDs sind für die Statusanzeige da. Wenn es grün leuchtet, weißt du, dass alles in Ordnung ist.
Wenn sie nicht leuchten, kann das nur bedeuten, dass das Mainboard nicht mit Strom versorgt wird.
Hast du alle Kabel korrekt angeschlossen?


----------



## sportline105 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

ich weiß zwar nicht ob es was bringt, aber bau mal die graka aus und starte mal den pc, vllt gehts ja dann?! nen versuch ist es sicher wert


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



sportline105 schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht ob es was bringt, aber bau mal die graka aus und starte mal den pc, vllt gehts ja dann?! nen versuch ist es sicher wert


 
Du meinst, die GraKa löst einen Kurzschluss auf dem Mainboard aus?
Dann könnte es aber auch am Port liegen.


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Die Graka hab ich schon ausgebaut und dann den Monitor mit der Onboardgrafik verbunden.Hat aber nichts geholfen.Es läuft alles:CPU Kühler,Graka Kühler,eine Grüne LED leuchtet stark dauerhaft,das NT läuft auch.Ich will noch heute Crysis zocken,das muss ja irgendwie gehen.Ich werde jetzt alles nochmal anschleßen.Mal schauen ob es funktioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Die Graka hab ich schon ausgebaut und dann den Monitor mit der Onboardgrafik verbunden.Hat aber nichts geholfen.Es läuft alles:CPU Kühler,Graka Kühler,eine Grüne LED leuchtet stark dauerhaft,das NT läuft auch.Ich will noch heute Crysis zocken,das muss ja irgendwie gehen.Ich werde jetzt alles nochmal anschleßen.Mal schauen ob es funktioniert.


 
Irgendeine Hardware mag dein Mainboard nicht. Du wirst noch mal alles auseinander bauen müssen. 
Schau dir das Board genau an, ist da irgendwas komisch dran?


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Komisch ist da nichts.Die LED leuchtet ganz normal.In der Früh hab ich denn Rechner sogar starten können.Da ist dann dieser fehler angezeigt worden,mit der USB Device.Vielleicht hilft es was wenn ich die + un d- LED stecker vertausche?!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Komisch ist da nichts.Die LED leuchtet ganz normal.In der Früh hab ich denn Rechner sogar starten können.Da ist dann dieser fehler angezeigt worden,mit der USB Device.Vielleicht hilft es was wenn ich die + un d- LED stecker vertausche?!?


 
Fummel nicht einfach unüberlegt daran rum. 
Schau genau in das Handbuch zum Board und überprüfe noch mal alle Kabel, ob auch alles richtig angeschlossen ist.


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich hab jetzt was interessantes endeckt.Wenn ich die 2 USB Anschlüße vom Gehäuse auf das Mainboard stecke,fängt das Grüne LED  wieder zu blinken an.Steck ich sie aber aus,leuchtet es wieder ganz normal.Was ist da los???


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Vllt. hast du sie falsch eingesteckt


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Bist du sicher, dass du nicht den Firewire oder die Lautsprecher erwischt hast?
Dann lass die doch erst mal weg.


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich hab den USB-ANschluß schon weggelasen,aber das hilft nix.,Wie macht man eigentlich einen CMOS-Reset??Ich hab gelsen,das ich da die Batterie entfernen muss und dann den Jumper auf clear setzten.Und dann sollte es cleanen.Muss ich den PC da starten und dann erst die Batterie einsetzten???Ich habe davon im Handbuch des Mainboards gelesen.Das sollte doch hinhauen.Ich will endlich meinen PC in Betrieb nehmen,solange will ich nicht warten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

PC ausschalten, Netzstecker ziehen, kurz den Power Knopf drücken.
Dann die Batterie entfernen und den Jumper umstecken.
Ein paar Minuten warten und alles wieder einstecken, dann einschalten.


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Muss ich den Jumper dann umgesteckt lassen oder soll ich ihn wieder auf default stecken??


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Muss ich den Jumper dann umgesteckt lassen oder soll ich ihn wieder auf default stecken??


 
Für den Reset umstecken, danach wieder zurück.


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Es geht leider immernoch nicht. Komisch.Was könnte ich noch probieren?


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Klemm doch einfach mal alles ab! Jede USB Ports und so. Grafikkarte Raus. Schliess nur 1 eine Festplatte. 1 Ram Riegel. Nur Soviel wieviel man brauch um ein Bild bekommen zu können. dann Schliesst du nur den Power SW stecker aufs Board. Schalte dann mal ein und schau was kommt. Speaker auch anschliessen!

EDiT: Ach ja und wenn die LED's vorne am gehäuse nicht leuchten kannst du ruig +und- vertauschen. sollte dann gehen! Dioden leiten nämlich nur in eine richtung!


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ganz komisch.Ich hab jetzt + und - vertauscht und da hab ich festgestellt das von die blaue PowerLED leuchtet.Schalte uch den Rechner ein verschwindet das Licht wieder.Auf dem Asus Q-Connector(Weisser Adapter auf dem Die Gehäuse Stecker draufgesteckt werden) steht aber auch + und - oben.Also war es vorher auch richtig angeschloßen und sollte gehen.Ein Austausch scheint nichts zu helfen,aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt das das LED funktioniert.Ein Bild bekomme ich nicht.Ich habe 1 RAM Riegel angeschloßen und die Graka war nicht drin.


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Kommt denn ein Piepton???


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Nein,Piepton kommt keiner.Obwohl ich den Speaker angeschloßen habe.


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

hmm CPU hast du auch drauf geachtet das du die Markierte ecke auch ind die richtige ecke im Sockel gesetzt hast?


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ja,hab ich.Ich hab den PC schon starten können,heute in der Früh,aber jetzt geht es nicht das ich ein Bild bekomme.Muss man den Speaker am MB nutzen ich nutz nämlich denn der beim Gehäuse dabei war.(An den Adapter angeschloßen)


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Was  hast du denn gemacht nachdem es lief? noch irgendwelche hardware angeschlossen oder so?


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Auf dem Bildschirm stand was von False USB Device.Ich hab dann die USB Jumper anders gesetzt(Wie im MB Handbuch beschrieben)und dann ist der Rechner nicht mehr gegangen.(Grüne Led hat geblinkt).Ich hab die Jumper dann wieder auf default gesetzt und alles neu angeschloßen(Tipp im Forum)und dann ist alles wieder normal gewesen.Außer eben das ich kein Bild bekomme.Ich will den Rechner schnellstmöglich zum laufen bringen,weil ich noch Crysis zocken will.Hätte nicht gedacht das das passiert.Ich danke allen die mir helfen das Problem zu lösen.Vielleicht läuft der Rechner morgen in der Früh ja wieder.Es ist ja nichts kaputt.


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Würde nicht mehr davon ausgehen das nichts kaputt ist. Mir selber sagt der USB Jumper gerade nicht. Ich Tippe mal das dein Board ne macke hat! Es währe Praktisch wenn du es irgendwo woanders testen könntest oder solange du 14 Tage rückgabe recht noch hast schick es zurück nach alternate und bestell dir ein neues.


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Zurückschicken geht ja nicht oder?Ich hab schon den CPU installiert,kann ich den einfach wieder auf ein anderes MB stecken mit dem Boxen Kühler?Es wäre schon toll wenn das ginge,andererseits will ich das Problem eigentlich lösen.


----------



## SlimShady99 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

du kannst jederzeit deinen prozessor sowie deinen Cpu-Kühler auf ein anderes motherboard stecken, das sollte kein Problem darstellen


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Zurückschicken sollte gehn. Kannst die Cpu ja wieder runternehemn und den Kühler! Musst nur halt alles ordentlich wieder verpacken.


----------



## johnnyGT (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

macht der pc denn noch die gleichen geräusche wie vorher-wie zb lüfter drehen voll auf dann wieder normal!-?(beim starten natürlich!)


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ja,aber er piepst nicht beim hochfahren.Ich werde das Mainboard jetzt mal aus dem Gehäuse entfernen und dann neu einsetzten wenn das nichts hilft schick ich es zu Alternate und hoffe das dir mir ein neues schicken.Oder sie überweisen mir das Geld und ich kauf mir ein anderes(Von Gigabyte oder so).


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

wie wärs mit nem schicken MSI


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Motherboard hab ich jetzt rausgetan.Wie entferne CPU+Boxed Kühler.Der geht so schwer zum rausziehen.Oder muss ich zuerst den Kühler entfernen.Das wird schwer gehen weil beide miteinander verklebt sind(Wärmeleitpaste)


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Oo! Schwer beim rausziehen?
Also du musst den Kühler schon erst abmachen bevor due die cpu rausnehmen kannst. ein bisschen Schieben und leichtes drehen sollte dabei behilflichsein wenn er schwer abgehen sollte wegen der WLP.


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Also eig hab ich immer erst den Kühler heruasgenommen,also Vorsichtig die Schrauben gelockert und dann abgezogen,dann die CPU entfernt


----------



## davidenine (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Gut,ich habs geschaft.Muss ich jetzt neue Wärmeleitpaste kaufen und auftragen?Die alte ist verschmiert.


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

WLP muss nur sehr dünn aufgetragen werden. Man kann manchmal noch die "alte" verwenden wobei man eigentlich schon immer neue auftragen sollte. Ich habs gestern auch mal gemacht ohne die WLP neu zu nehmen und die Temps sind in ordnung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Gut,ich habs geschaft.Muss ich jetzt neue Wärmeleitpaste kaufen und auftragen?Die alte ist verschmiert.


 
Wärmeleitpaste würde ich immer erneuern. Nur einen dünnen Film auftragen, so dass du die Beschriftung auf der CPU noch leicht durchschimmern siehst.

Ach ja, wenn der alte Kühler schwer runter geht, dann dreh den Kühler auf der CPU etwas, niemals mit Gewalt hochziehen, die kannst du CPU aus dem Sockel reißen und beides beschädigen.


----------



## davidenine (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Und das MB sollte ich echt einschicken,kann man da nix mehr machen?Gern tu ich das nicht,weil ich dann wieder 2 Wochen auf ein neues warten muss.Kann ich eigentlich auch mein Geld zurückverlangen?Dann würde ich mir nämlich ein anderes Board kaufen,in Graz.Wie gesagt,ich hab echt kein Bock mehr auf warten.


----------



## aXwin (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

ja du hast 14 Tage rückgaberecht. In der zeit kannst du grundlos dein Geld zurückfordern. Bei Mindfactory dauert es dann ca 1 Woche bis mans wieder hat. Bei Alternate weis ichs leider nicht genau


----------



## davidenine (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Gut,dann will ich mein Geld zurück und kauf mir in Graz ein neues,es soll nämlich schnell gehen.Welches MB wäre ne Alternative?Was sollte ich als Grund angeben?Das MB ist Defekt oder?Stimmt ja auch.


----------



## aXwin (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

14 Tage kann man umtauschen ohne Grundangabe. Würde es aber trotzdem erwähnen. Welches Board och gut ist weis ich leider nicht. Ich persönlich halte eh nicht viel von Asus. Habe damit schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Habe jetzt MSI und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## davidenine (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich weiss nicht ob ich noch mal ein ASUS Board kaufen soll.Das wäre bei einem anderen MB vielleicht nicht passiert,aber vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach Pech.Die Auswahl in Graz ist auch nicht so groß.Ich hab bei Ditech ein ASUS M3A78-T gesehen,das laut Website im Preis reduziert wurde und 111€ kostet.Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht.Ich will halt was gutes haben,zum zocken und aufrüsten.
Muss ich den Versand nach DE eigentlich selber zahlen oder macht das Alternate?Oder macht es einen guten Eindruck wenn ich den Versand übernehme?Will das Board noch morgen losschicken,damit ich am Freitag das Geld zurückbekomme und mir ein neues kaufen kann.


----------



## davidenine (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Muss ich die Wärmeleitpaste die noch auf CPU und Boxen Kühler sind runtergeben oder kann die noch ein weilchen obenbleiben?Beides liegt jetzt in der Verpackung mit verschmierter WLPS drauf.Ich werde nächste Woche eine neue kaufen,die kommt dann vielleicht am Samstag rauf,an dem Tag werde ich auch die alte entfernen(Falls das nötig ist!?)Ist es schlecht wenn man die ne Woche oben lässt?
Sorry,das ich frage aber ich kenn mich da nicht aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

die WLP lieber gleich abwischen. Sie trocknet sonst fest und dann schmirkelst du beim Abwischen.


----------



## davidenine (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Mm,das hätte ich vorher wissen sollen,der Sachen liegen schon seit gestern mit eingetrockneter WLPS herum.Sch....Was soll ich jetzt machen??geht das abwischen noch?


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Einfach etwas Isopropanol oder Feuerzeugbenzin nehmen, damit geht alles runter.


----------



## davidenine (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Gut,dann kauf ich das nächste Woche.Das MB werde ich jetzt zurückschicken,ich hoffe die nehmen das zurück!Ich habe nämlich kein Geld für ein neues und werde einfach das Geld zurückverlangen.Mit dem Geld kauf ich dann ein neues.Nur Welches?Vielleicht das M3A79-T.Es sollte halt in Graz verfügbar sein.Hab keinen Bock auf warten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Wenn du es in Graz kriegst, dann kauf es auch. Das Asus ist schon gut. Kannst du nicht mit dem Vergleichen, was Asus mit Intel Chipsätzen zusammenkleistert.


----------



## davidenine (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Und was soll ich Alternate sagen,wenn ich es zurückschicke?Es ist Defekt?Ich glaub die Aussage passt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Musst du halt ausprobieren.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Und was soll ich Alternate sagen,wenn ich es zurückschicke?Es ist Defekt?Ich glaub die Aussage passt.



Schicke es als defekt zurueck. Das passt schon.


----------



## davidenine (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich suche gerade die Cd die beim MB dabei war.Sollte ich den Versand selber zahlen oder wird das von Alternate übernommen?


----------



## caine2011 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

wird von alternate übernommen wenn du dir ein rücksendeformular ausdruckst


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade die Cd die beim MB dabei war.Sollte ich den Versand selber zahlen oder wird das von Alternate übernommen?


 
Du kannst bei der Post angeben, dass es ein Gewährleistungsaustausch ist, dann muss Alternate das automatisch bezahlen.
Der Postmitarbeiter wird dir da sicher gerne bei helfen.


----------



## sportline105 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

melde dich mal bei alternate an und geh zu deinen bestellungen. bei der bestellübersicht kannst du markieren, wenn du etwas zurück schicken willst. ich denk mal alternate übernimmt den versand. guck einfach mal nach


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



sportline105 schrieb:


> melde dich mal bei alternate an und geh zu deinen bestellungen. bei der bestellübersicht kannst du markieren, wenn du etwas zurück schicken willst. ich denk mal alternate übernimmt den versand. guck einfach mal nach


 
Gewährleistungsaustausche müssen die Shops immer bezahlen.
Schick ihnen eine Mail und gib an, was du tauschen willst.


----------



## davidenine (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Was ist mit tauschen gemeint?


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Oft nehmen die Shops unfreie Pakete nicht an. Allerdings bekommst du die Versandkosten dann normalerweise erstattet. Wenn du dir nicht sich er bist kläre das vorher mit Alternate.


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich heute in der Früh mit einem Tuch entfernt.Es ist auch fast alles weggegangen,nur an den grünen Rändern der CPU klebt noch was.(Nicht schlimm denk ich)Was das Motherboard betrifft finde ich die Support DVD nicht.Kann sein das bei mir keine dabei war(gefehlt hat)?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich heute in der Früh mit einem Tuch entfernt.Es ist auch fast alles weggegangen,nur an den grünen Rändern der CPU klebt noch was.(Nicht schlimm denk ich)


 
Versuch mal alles wegzubekommen. 



davidenine schrieb:


> Was das Motherboard betrifft finde ich die Support DVD nicht.Kann sein das bei mir keine dabei war(gefehlt hat)?!


 
Doch, doch, die ist immer dabei, musst du mal genau suchen. Vielleicht irgendwo am oder unterm Computertisch.


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Doch, doch, die ist immer dabei, musst du mal genau suchen. Vielleicht irgendwo am oder unterm Computertisch.

Ich hab die garnicht ausgepackt.(Lade Treiber immmer vom inet runter)Aber ich werde sie suchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Ich hab die garnicht ausgepackt.(Lade Treiber immmer vom inet runter)Aber ich werde sie suchen.


 
Dann muss sie ja noch in der Packung stecken.


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich hab jetzt bei Alternate angerufen.Die haben gesagt das Rückgaberecht gilt nur 7 Tage(war ein deutscher Mitarbeiter,in Österreich 14 oder?)und sie schicken mir eine Mail wo alles drinsteht.Haben woll keine Zeit gehabt(9 min vor 20:00 hab ich angerufen),gern gebe ich mich mit einer Mail nich zufrieden.Da steht drin man soll das Rücksendebegleitschreiben mitschicken,aber ich kann das nich downloaden.Bei mir kommt da ein Fehler.(nicht verfügbar).Kann mir das jemand geben(Link),ich brauch das unbedingt.
Danke.

P.s. Die DVD ist wohl spurlos verschwunden....


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

2.te Sache:Ich hab gerade festgestellt das die Jumper falsch gesetzt waren.(USB..)Macht es sinn das  ganze noch mal auszuprobieren?Ich hab halt keine WLPS für den CPU,aber für einen BIOS Test dürfte es reichen oder?


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Das die sagen es seien nur 7 Tage sind zählt nicht, es sind 14 Tage egal was die sagen!

mfg


----------



## sportline105 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

also nen versuch ist es wert würd ich sagen! bau es lieber nochmal zusammen (mit den jumpern richtig gesteckt). wenns geht haste dir arbeit gespart, wenn nicht kannste es immer noch zurück schicken!

für nen kurzen test, also nur mal schnell ins bios gucken, wird es sicher ausreichen, wenn du den cpu-kühler ohne wlp auf die cpu setzt. da leitet er zwar nicht so sehr die wärme ab, aber so stark dürfte die cpu da doch nicht belastet werden, oder


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



sportline105 schrieb:


> für nen kurzen test, also nur mal schnell ins bios gucken, wird es sicher ausreichen, wenn du den cpu-kühler ohne wlp auf die cpu setzt. da leitet er zwar nicht so sehr die wärme ab, aber so stark dürfte die cpu da doch nicht belastet werden, oder


 
Die CPU Temeperatur geht innerhalb der ersten Sekunden ohne Kühler sofort auf über 100° hoch und die CPU schaltet ab, eher du überhaupt im Bios bist. 

Lieber den Kühler mit etwas Kraftaufwand auf die CPU drücken (nicht zu viel) und dann ins Bios, kurz gucken und gleich wieder abschalten.
Dabei auf keinen Fall die Kraft auf dem Kühler verringern.


----------



## sportline105 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

is das echt so schlimm?  

wenn er den kühler mit der klammer auf dem cpu fest klemmt, dann müsste das doch auch gehn, oder macht er da eher was kaputt? 

bei galileo oder so ham se mal ketchup als wärmeleiter benutzt! geht sogar besser als wärmeleitpaste


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



sportline105 schrieb:


> is das echt so schlimm?
> 
> wenn er den kühler mit der klammer auf dem cpu fest klemmt, dann müsste das doch auch gehn, oder macht er da eher was kaputt?
> 
> bei galileo oder so ham se mal ketchup als wärmeleiter benutzt! geht sogar besser als wärmeleitpaste


Das war mal bei PCGH in Gefahr, da war auch Zahnpasta dabei!


----------



## sportline105 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

ja! du hast recht  wusste nicht mehr genau wo das war


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Zahnpasta,Ketchup,wie geil is das denn.Also es waren alle Jumper falsch gesetzt.Ich hab auf dem Bild nachgeschaut,das ich nach dem auspacken gemacht habe.Die waren immer falsch gestetzt.Jetzt sind sie richtig.Ich will aber meinen Prozzi nicht kaputt machen.Soll ich das Risiko eingehen???????


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Jep, Zahnpasta hatte sogar die beste Kühlleistung, und immer einen schön minzigen Geruch.


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Soll ich Zahnpasta verwenden????Ich will das ausprobieren!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Soll ich Zahnpasta verwenden????Ich will das ausprobieren!


 
Denk aber daran, dass Zahnpasta wesentlich mehr Wasser enthält als WLP. 
Das Wasser verdampft schnell und das Zeug wird dann hart und trocken.


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Mal im ernst,soll ichs machen ja oder nein???


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich würde es nicht machen.
Man kann den Kühler auch ohne WLP draufsetzen, genügend Kühlleistung wird vorhanden sein.
Für einen Blick ins Bios reicht das locker.


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hast du vorher nicht gesagt der wird dann 100 C heiss?Wenn das ohne Risiko für 30 sek geht,dann mach ich es.Muss ich den Kühler auf die CPU drücken?


----------



## sportline105 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

war nicht ketchup am besten? oder war es das, was am meisten gestunken hat 



das mit den 100° war denk ich mal auf den betrieb ohne kühler bezogen


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

gut zu wissen..der Jumper für den USB port 1-4 war nach dem auspacken nicht auf default,soll ich denn so lassen?Und siehe letzter Post.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Hast du vorher nicht gesagt der wird dann 100 C heiss?Wenn das ohne Risiko für 30 sek geht,dann mach ich es.Muss ich den Kühler auf die CPU drücken?


 
Wenn du die CPU ganz ohne Kühler betreibst, wird sie innerhalb weniger Sekunden sehr heiß und schaltet ab, eher du im Bios bist und was gucken kannst (habe ich mal ausprobiert ).

Du kannst den Kühler entwerde ganz normal einbauen, nur halt ohne WLP oder auf die CPU gedrückt halten, während du einschaltest. Dann kann es aber passieren, dass du mit der Hand abrutscht, oder die Kraft ausgeht, beides ist sehr übel. Außerdem hast du nur eine Hand frei.


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

OK,ich baue also den Kühler ohne WLPS ein ohne raufdrücken und 30 sek geht das sicher gut???Dann mach ich das,aber angst hab ich schon.Hab auch vor morgen zum PC Fachhändler zu fahren,damit der sich das Mainboard genauer anguckt.(Das könnt ihr ja leider nicht)Kostet zwar,aber wenn ich kein neues MB brauche ist das super.Ich hab keine Geduld bei sowas.


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Kann ich den Vorgang auch 3-4mal wiederholen,um was umzustecken?


----------



## davidenine (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Was soll ich machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen?


 
Den "Ändern" Button öfters benutzen. 

Nee, Spaß beiseite. 
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast zum Händler zu fahren, würde ich das erst mal machen. Vielleicht klappt es ja und du hast weniger Ärger.


----------



## aXwin (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Blos nicht ohne WLP zusammenbauen. Das kann nach hinten losgehen. Warte bis Morgen und kauf dir WLP und probier es dann nochmal zuhause aus. Ansonsten fahr zum Händler oder Schick es zurück.


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

So,ich war jetzt bei dem PC-Shop nach der Arbeit.Die brauchen 1 Woche bis sie das angeschaut haben,weil die mind. 10 Pc in Arbeit haben.Das dauert mir zu lange(Wär hätte das gedacht)!Hab jetzt WLPS gekauft,und will es mit den neu gesetzen Jumpern(alle auf Default)probieren.Wie mach ich das jetzt?Ich will möglichst wenig WLPS verwenden,weil ich  nicht weiss ob es funktioniert(Verschwenden will ich nix)und muss ich da irgendwas beachten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Einfach einen kleinen Klecks auf die CPU drücken und gleichmäßig verteilen, bis die gesamte Fläche überdeckt wird, du aber noch etwas von der Schrift lesen kannst.


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Zum verteilen kann ich ein Tuch verwenden,oder....


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich mache das immer mit den Griffeln. 
Du kannst aber auch eine alte Kreditkarte benutzen, keine Rasierklinge und vorallem kein Tuch. Tücher fusseln.


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Zum verteilen kann ich ein Tuch verwenden,oder....



Kreditkarte oder Pappkarte,oder ähnliches!


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

ES GEHT WIEDER!!!!!Das Jumper umstecken hat geholfen,das blaue Licht vorn leuchtet und Bild bekomme ich auch eins.Der Versuch hat sich gelohnt!Ich bin vool froh.Auf ein neues MB zu warten hätte zu lange gedauert.Muss ich jetzt gleich die Windows Cd einlegen?Und wie heiß soll meine CPU sein???(Guck jetzt gleich mal im Bios nach).


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Guck erst mal nach, dann kannst du deine Windows CD einlegen.


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

In 2 min ist die CPU Temp von 22 auf 26 C gestiegen.Ist das normal?Und die MB Temp:23 auf 27 C.Ich glaube das ist im grünen Bereich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ist doch völlig normal.


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Und wie mach ich das mit Windows?Ich hab jetzt Windows fertig installiert auf dem neuen Rechner.Muss ich jetzt vor dem aktivieren das alte deinstallieren?Wie geht das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hä? 
Hast du Windows auf eine andere Partition installiert?
Du hast jetzt zwei Mal Windows drauf?


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Jop,geht das mitn aktivieren?Wie krieg ich die alte deaktiviert(gelöscht?)


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Jop,geht das mitn aktivieren?Wie krieg ich die alte deaktiviert(gelöscht?)



Die Partition formatieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Die Partition formatieren.


 
Windows deinstallieren, geht bestimmt über die Systemsteuerung, Software.


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Also über die WinCd oder?Es gibt sonst eh keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Du hast jetzt zwei Windows drauf?
Beantorte doch mal die Fragen, bevor dir neue einfallen.


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ja,zum zweiten mal.Ich hab 2 Windows gleichzeitig laufen!!!Ist das so außergewöhnlich?Ich mach das jetzt per WinCd über die Schnellformatierung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Ja,zum zweiten mal.Ich hab 2 Windows gleichzeitig laufen!!!Ist das so außergewöhnlich?Ich mach das jetzt per WinCd über die Schnellformatierung.


 
Und wieso hast du zwei Mal Windows drauf?


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Weil ich noch nicht alle Daten auf mein neues kopiert habe(mittels USB Kabel vom Handy,hab keine externe HD).Aber das sind eh nur ein paar Gig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Du kannst von einem Windows das andere löschen, indem du die Partition formatierst, auf dem es drauf ist.
Dabei solltest du aber beachten, dass du es von dem Windows aus machst, das auf der C: installiert ist (sonst löscht du auch die boot.ini ).
Danach musst du die boot.ini anpassen, damit das zweite Windows aus der Auswahl des Bootmanagers verschwindet.


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

???Ich hab eines auf meinem alten und eines auf meinem neuen PC!


----------



## sportline105 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

er will nur wissen, wie er die alte windows version deaktivieren kann, damit er das neue windows mit dem alten key freischalten kann  bzw aktivieren


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ja,duu hast es gecheckt!Hab ich mich nich klar ausgedrückt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Ja,duu hast es gecheckt!Hab ich mich nich klar ausgedrückt?


 
Nö, hast du nicht. 

Einfach mit der neuen Hardware neu registrieren, dann wird die alte automatisch gelöscht. (oder?)


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Sorry.Also mach ich das mit der WinCD per Partition formatieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Du legst die Windows CD ein und startest davon. Dann wählst du die Partiton aus, auf der Windows installiert ist und formatierst neu.
Das System ist weg und die Platte kann neu benutzt werden.


----------



## sportline105 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

der windows key ist doch dazu da, damit du windows nicht auf mehreren pcs verwenden kannst oder? deswegen ist doch eigentlich der key sobald du ihn bei microsoft nur für das eine windows, also sein altes, "gesperrt" so dass du mit diesem key windows nicht auf nem 2. pc installieren kanst, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du legst die Windows CD ein und startest davon. Dann wählst du die Partiton aus, auf der Windows installiert ist und formatierst neu.
> Das System ist weg und die Platte kann neu benutzt werden.


ich glaub du verstehst ihn falsch! er hat die alte windows version auf dem alten pc installiert und eine neue auf dem neuen system. jetzt will er die seriennummer von windows vom alten pc deaktivieren und dann das neue system bei microsoft registrieren/freischalten


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hmm,das geht also nicht!?


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?Will das alte noch heute löschen,und das neue aktivieren.


----------



## sportline105 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

du kannst doch das neue erstmal 30 tage ohne aktivieren "testen". ich weiß nicht, ob man es deaktivieren kann, brauchte das noch nie  aber vllt kann ja jemand anders helfen?


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ja,ich hoffe es.Finde das echt beschi.... das ich winxp nur auf meinem alten Rechner laufen lassen kann.Ich würd ja auch die alte HD weiterverwenden aber die hat einen IDE Stecker und ich hab gehört da soll es Probleme geben.Kann ich in den 30 Tagen alles ohne Einschränkungen nutzem?


----------



## sportline105 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

wieso sollte es probleme geben? hab bei mir 2 ide platten und eine sata laufen und keine probleme.

in den 30 tagen müsstest du alles ohne einschränkung benutzen können.

zur not lade dir einfach die beta von windows 7 runter  das kannste bis august benutzen


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Und die Platte muss ich einfach nur dran hängen und als master im bios festlegen oder?


----------



## sportline105 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

soweit ich weiß ja. halt bei bootdevice als erstes eintragen


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Und das Windows muss ich löschen?Was ist mit dem Windows was auf der neuen HDD ist?


----------



## sportline105 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

das wird sozusagen ignoriert  wenn du die alte platte als bootdevice festlegst, dann wird auch nur die boot.ini von der platte gelesen und somit startet nur das alte windows. das alte weiß dann sozusagen nichts von dem neuen windows.

du musst dann aber halt wenn das windows läuft die alten treiber alle deinstallieren und die neuen installieren


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Kann ich auch ein Image von der alten HD machen und dann auf die neue  ziehen?Geht das irgendwie?Ich werde meinen alten Rechner nämlich verkaufen(Hab ihn verkauft um genau zu sein)und kann die Festplatte deswegen noch höchstens 3 Tage benutzen.
Außerdem habe ich eine GPU Temp von 62C was laut Speedfan zu heiss ist.Wie kann ich den Graka Kühler raufregeln?(Geht das in Speedfan,wenn ja wie?)

Danke!


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Kreditkarte geht ganz gut.


----------



## sportline105 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

was haste nochmal für ne graka?  gpu's halten gut und gerne 100°C aus, ist also nicht sooooo schlimm 

es gibt viele programme, mit denen du die daten von der alten hdd auf die neue übernehmen kannst, ich glaub das gits auch für dos. dann kannste die neue windows version löschen und dann alles von der alten platte auf die neue übertragen.

aber versuchs erstmal mit der alten platte, ob das windows damit auch läuft, bevor du es auf die neue platte überträgst


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Brauch die dafür eine externe HD oder so?Wie geht das mit dem übertragen von der alten auf die neue Festplatte!?


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Beide Festplatten einbauen, von der neuen booten und dann in Windows alle Dateien kopieren.


----------



## sportline105 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

nein, ne externe brauchste nicht. du musst halt beide einbauen und dann startet das programm von cd aus. ich such mal ob ich was finde 



riedochs schrieb:


> Beide Festplatten einbauen, von der neuen booten und dann in Windows alle Dateien kopieren.


er will ja das alte windows benutzen, also kann er schlecht von der neuen booten


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Danke,wäre echt nett.Ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht.Ich gehe jetzt pennen muss morgen früh raus,kannst du mir bis morgen was rausgefunden haben und in diesen Thread schreiben?Danke.


----------



## aXwin (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Möchte ja nicht meckern aber ich glaube es währe einfacher für dich und für alle anderen wenn du dich etwas in Geduld üben würdest. Immer schreibst du etwas mit das es heute noch klappen soll, ich hab keine zeit, dauert mir zulange und so weiter. Durch diese "Eile" passieren etliche teilweise dumme fehler die vermieden hätten können und dann noch wesentlich mehr zeit in anspruch nehmen.
Verstehe das man seine neue teure Hardware endlich benutzen möchte um sein Wunschspiel spielen zu können. Aber man muss halt wenn man das alles zum ersten mal angeht einfach die Ruhe bewahren.

Aber erstmal schön da du es bis ins Windows geschafft hast. Jetzt solltest du mit uns den Rest auch noch hinbekommen. Nur denk dran: Gute Dinge brauchen zeit...und geduld!


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Eile mit Weile. Wenn ich mein Systen meu einrichte dauert es fast 2 Tage.


----------



## davidenine (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ja,ihr habt ja recht.Die Vorfreude ist eben groß und wenn ich nicht so ungeduldig gewesen wäre,hätte ich nach dem USB Device problem vielleicht auch ins Forum gepostet anstatt es selber(falsch)zu lösen.Aber ich habe halt auch nicht damit gerechnet,das sowas passiert.Tut mir Leid wenn ich euch Stress mach,das war keine Absicht.Wenn ihr mir also noch helfen wollt dann sagt es,wenn nicht kann ich das verstehen.Ich habe mir zum ersten mal einen Pc zusammengebaut,da kann ja mal was schiefgehen oder?Ich bin auch nicht fehlerlos.Geduld ist auch etwas was mir bei der Arbeit weiterhilft,aber da ist das auch kein Problem denk ich.(Bin IT-Techniker Azubi,das hättet ihr nicht gedacht was?)Ich habe wegen meinen Job eben auch den Anspruch,solche Sachen selber zu regeln und dabei was zu lernen.Das müsst ihr dann auch verstehen.Hab den Job übrigens erst seit 1 Monat.


----------



## davidenine (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Falls es interessiert...Ich hab grad Crysis gezockt.Das Spiel läuft auf 1024x768 mit allen Einstellungen auf Hoch außer Schadenqualität(mittel)und 2xAA Flüssig.(33 FPS Minimum)Stehl ich die Auflösung auf 1280x1024 hab ich mit gleichen Einstellungen 29 FPS minimum  und maximal 41 FPS.Demnächst werde ich also eine neue Graka bzw. einen neuen Prozessor kaufen.Die Qualität lässt schon ein bisschen zu wünschen übrig!Kann das daran liegen,das die Chipsatztreiber noch nicht installiert  wurden?
Das Problem mit der Windows Aktivierung hat sich gelöst.Ich hab das neu aufgesetzte Windows aktiviert und das alte wird deaktiviert sobald ich ins Inet gehe.Werde das alte also oben lassen.(Für mein Freund,der hat keinen Windows Key)


----------



## sportline105 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

kannst du mal bitte auflisten, was du dir nun gekauft hast? hab den thread durchgeguckt, aber nirgends so richtig gefunden welche cpu es ist


----------



## davidenine (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

AMD Athlon X2 5000+ und eine 9800 GT.Außerdem 4 GB DDR 800 Ram.OS:Win XP.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> AMD Athlon X2 5000+ und eine 9800 GT.Außerdem 4 GB DDR 800 Ram.OS:Win XP.


 
Das reicht doch auch, welches Mainboard?


----------



## sportline105 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das reicht doch auch, welches Mainboard?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../34339-pc-im-eigenbau-400-a-8.html#post468883

da kann man es denk ich mal erkennen  nur die cpu konnt ich nicht erkennen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hmm, das M3A78 Pro. 
Ein gutes Mainboard. Da geht der Phenom 2 spielerisch drauf ab.
Den kannst du dir dann im Sommer holen, wenn die Knete wieder flüssig ist.


----------



## sportline105 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, das M3A78 Pro.
> Ein gutes Mainboard. Da geht der Phenom 2 spielerisch drauf ab.
> Den kannst du dir dann im Sommer holen, wenn die Knete wieder flüssig ist.


so ungeduldig wie er ist wird er vllt nicht so lange warten  

ich wär dafür erstmal den 5000+ zu übertakten! das reicht dann auch ein bisschen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



sportline105 schrieb:


> so ungeduldig wie er ist wird er vllt nicht so lange warten
> 
> ich wär dafür erstmal den 5000+ zu übertakten! das reicht dann auch ein bisschen


 
Ihr immer mit eurem Übertakten. 
Wenn die CPU zu langsam wird, kommt eine neue rein und fertig.


----------



## riedochs (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem Übertakten.
> Wenn die CPU zu langsam wird, kommt eine neue rein und fertig.



Den meisten Leistungsgewinn bei OC reden sich die Leute ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



riedochs schrieb:


> Den meisten Leistungsgewinn bei OC reden sich die Leute ein.


 
Ich habe es doch mit meinem Q9450 getestet.
Mit Standardtakt macht er 60 Frames in CoD4, mit 3,4GHz gerade mal 6-9 Frames mehr.
Wenn jetzt aber jemand glaubt, dass es immer 6-9 sind, der irrt gewaltig.
Bei Crysis mit Shader Ultra High sind es gerade mal 1-2 Frames.


----------



## sportline105 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

aber bei 30 frames sind 10 mehr auch nicht schlecht  und dann kann er ja auch ein paar details höher schrauben. aber früher oder später muss eh ne neue cpu her


----------



## davidenine (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ich werde mir im Februar oder März einen neuen Prozzi kaufen,übertakten ist mir zu riskant.Außerdem muss ich dann neuen RAM kaufen.
Hab jetzt den 3d Mark 06 laufen lassen.Der CPU Test hat geruckelt wie Sau,der Rest ist bei über 40 FPS Ruckelfrei gelaufen.Ich brauch also nen neuen Prozzesor.
Hier meine Ergebnisse:
9462 3DMarks 										 																					 									 									
SM 2.0 Score 4088 
SM 3.0 Score 4932 
CPU Score     1981


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



sportline105 schrieb:


> aber bei 30 frames sind 10 mehr auch nicht schlecht  und dann kann er ja auch ein paar details höher schrauben. aber früher oder später muss eh ne neue cpu her


 
Aber bei den neueren Games wird der Vorsprung der Übertaktung sinken. Bei Quake 3 hatte ich fast 90 Frames mehr, nur wegen der Übertaktung, aber je neuer das Game wurde, desto weniger blieb davon übrig.
Bei GTA 4 wirst du wohl mit dem X2 einen bis drei Frames rausholen, mehr sicher nicht.


Edit:



> Der CPU Test hat geruckelt wie Sau


 
Das ist normal, auch bei einem QX9770 hast du nur 2 Frames.


----------



## sportline105 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Ich werde mir im Februar oder März einen neuen Prozzi kaufen,übertakten ist mir zu riskant.Außerdem muss ich dann neuen RAM kaufen.


musst du nicht. wenn du es im bios richtig einstellst läuft der ram so wie er ohne übertaktung lief. du kannst ja auch den multi höher setzet, deine cpu müsste ja eine black edition sein, wie es scheint. dann bleibt ja dein fsb unverändert


----------



## davidenine (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Nö,ist keine Black Edition.Außerdem würde mir das nicht viele FPS mehr bringen oder doch?


----------



## davidenine (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Inwieweit wäre ein AMD Phenom X4 9950 besser?Der kostet nur 159€(Bei Alternate)und ich könnte ihn mir schon im Februar leisten.Der Unterschied sollte eben groß ausfallen.
2.Wieviel schneller als der X4 9950 ist der kleine Deneb?
Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## aXwin (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Du hast doch jetzt erst alles neu gekauft oder?
Wenn es dann jetzt läuft dann behalt dein Sys doch erstmal! Wenn du in einem Monat schon aufrüsten willst ist das geld was du jetzt ausgegeben hast für die tonne....

Wenn Crysis läuft sei doch zufrieden. Evtl mal die Details etwas runterdrehen. Du kannst von einem 400€ System nicht verlangen das es Rennt wie andere für 1000....
Mein Bruder hat ein etwas ähnliches System. 8800GT mit nem 5200+ und 4GB Ram. Er kann dadrauf GTA4 relativ gut Zocken. Dann sollte Crysis bei dir wohl auch Spielbar sein.


----------



## davidenine (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

*Threadwiederausgrab
Ich hab jetzt einen neuen Monitor (Samsung T220)und weiss nicht welche Spiele das Widescreenformat unterstützen(Vorallem die älteren Games z.B. Farcry von Crytek).Steht das auf ner Website oder so?Hat jemand Infos?
Wäre echt cool.

Hab das auch schon im Monitorthread gepostet,aber da is sehr wenig los.


----------



## sportline105 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

also nfs most wanted hat damit keine probleme  wenn du die richtige auflösung einstellst, dürfte es eigentlich keine probleme geben


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Du musst halt im Spiel gucken, welche Auflösungen unterstützt werden.


----------



## davidenine (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Die Auflösungen(z.B. 1680 x 1050)sind ja möglich.Und zwar bei allen bei mir vorhandenen Spielen. Aber ich glaube das das Bild "gestreckt,in die Länge gezogen"wird.Hab da mal was in irgendeinem Forum(nicht dieses)gelesen.Das finde ich nicht toll.Ich meine 2004 oder 2005 waren Widescreen TFT nicht so verbreitet,aber trotzdem hätte man das Breitbildformat voll unterstützen können.Hab halt keinen Bock mit einem gezogenen Bild zu zocken.Weiss jemand mehr darüber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Das ist mir bei Max Payne 2 aufgefallen. Es gibt zwar eine Auflösung für 1680x1050, aber trotzdem sieht es merkwürdig aus.


----------



## davidenine (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Mir ist das bei den älteren Spielen schon sehr wichtig.Neben FarCry das ich ja schon hab,will ich mir noch HL2 und Doom3 kaufen(Die 3 großen Ego-Shooter von 2004)und die sollen alle im Widescreen laufen.Gibt es da vielleicht ein Tool oder so?Oder bei Doom3 und HL2 neue Patches die das beheben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Hast du mal über Google danach gesucht, ob das geht?


----------



## davidenine (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Ja,aber wenn ich farCry eingebe,dann findet er immer nur ergebnisse zu Farcry 2.Der erste Teil scheint ein bisschen in Vergessenheit geraden zu sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Ja,aber wenn ich farCry eingebe,dann findet er immer nur ergebnisse zu Farcry 2.Der erste Teil scheint ein bisschen in Vergessenheit geraden zu sein.


 
Schau mal hier rein.


----------



## davidenine (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Hey,danke.Wo hastn die Seite jetzt gefunden?Google?
Is es normal das man beim 16:10 Bild den Arm nich sieht?Und heisst native?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*



davidenine schrieb:


> Hey,danke.Wo hastn die Seite jetzt gefunden?Google?
> Is es normal das man beim 16:10 Bild den Arm nich sieht?Und heisst native?


 
Das ist der übliche Bug bei Spielen (oder auch Filmen), die man von 4:3 (oder auch 5:4) auf 16:10 umbaut. Man schneidet oben und unten etwas Filmmaterial ab und schon hat man Widescreen. Aber eigentlich fehlt etwas von der ursprünglichen Information.
Ist genauso, als wenn du einen 16:9 Film im 4:3 Format guckst, dann fehlt auch Bildmaterial, hier nur eben andersrum.


----------



## davidenine (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Macht es Sinn,einen 120mm Lüfter für meinen Rechner zu kaufen?Ich hab nämlich vor mir den Noiseblocker XL1 120mm beim C...... zu kaufen,da ich bis jetzt keinen einzigen Gehäuselüfter habe und ich mir den Temps nicht ganz zufrieden bin!?Würde ihn als Frontlüfter betreiben,also unter dem Brennerlaufwerk.


----------



## aXwin (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

Es muss immer mehr luft raus als rein. Also würde es sich nur lohnen wenn du ihn hinten einbaust somit er die warme luft absaugen kann. Ansonsten kanns zum hitzestau kommen.


----------



## sportline105 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC im Eigenbau 400€*

naja, das netzteil saugt ja auch die luft aus dem pc  aber hinten würde ich auf jeden fall einen rein setzen, vorne vllt auch. ich hab vorne 2 langsam drehende lüfter drin und hinten den netzteillüfter auf rund 500 u/min und nen 120er lüfter von sharkoon (original vom gehäuse) auf 50% saugend


----------

